# Opinions Please Cwc Chronograph



## bristolboozer (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi Guys

Just wanted to get some feedback and advice.

I'm looking for a military chronograph and have been looking at the CWC non dated chrono with Valjoux 7765 movement.

Just wondering if anyone has owns one or has owned one and would like your opinions of the watch.

Or if anybody could maybe come up with some alternatives. Would prefer a automatic or manual movement, I already have a Seiko military style chrono which is quartz and I've owned and moved on a PRS5. Could spend upto Â£400

Many thanks

Jon


----------



## marmisto (Jan 1, 2009)

A friend got hold of one for me as I'd been looking for ages, but when i tried it on it wasn't a very pleasant watch - imo the proportions seem a bit off.

all and sundry [ie friends and my children] think the best looker is the 70's seiko diver i got for Â£50, even compared to a military issue rolex sub my friend is hawking about, which we all reckon looks gauche and a bit 'pastiche'!

good luck

A thing is worth what it can do for you, not what you choose to pay for it.

John Ruskin


----------



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

I have had a 1978 one for years, doesn't get a lot of use, but nice when it does. Eterna do some nice auto chronos using the Valjoux 7750, they can be picked up pre owned for around Â£400

Rob


----------



## bobbymonks (Jan 13, 2009)

Not too sure about the Chrono but I had a CWC SBS Day/date for a while and found it indestructible it was matt black and in all the years I had it, the case colour never went shiny or wore off


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Never had one but as potz has said the unususal dial layout makes it a winner for me


----------

